# Light Bar Mockup for Small Tractors (Picture!)



## jaydekay (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is a mockup I made today of what I'd like to do for a light bar. It's modled off of a ROPS. I'll be snow blowing my 150' driveway at my new house for the first time this year, and am looking to gear-up!

Not sure what materials I will use yet to ge the bends in the bar - hmm, ideas?

Just picked up the YT4000 about a week ago -


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

..That looks like a good start.. Are those flood style lights, or sealed beam?

http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/pipe-benders.html


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Try a muffler shop- they can mandrel bend a single piece of tubing possibly. Plus is you can weld brackets onto the pipe.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Try a muffler shop- they can mandrel bend a single piece of tubing possibly. Plus is you can weld brackets onto the pipe.



Thats a good idea plus they could weld the brackets too.


----------



## jaydekay (Sep 3, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Try a muffler shop- they can mandrel bend a single piece of tubing possibly. Plus is you can weld brackets onto the pipe.


Good idea!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd be mounting my lights on the inside of the ROPS. Less chance of them getting whacked by trees the house, etc.


----------

